# Kent Rad Style



## spook1s (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey everybody!  I'd like to maybe purchase or trade for one of these...  It's a Kent Rad style from the 80's.  They were not a super high end bike.  I think mine might have come from Kmart or maybe Gold Circle???  If anybody has one or sees one available, please let me know.  It has to be just like the bike pictured! green and white!


----------



## VdubGirl84 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi I have this same Kent bike but its not complete and I would say what is left on the bike is in fair condition. I can send pics if your interested. Thanks hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 16, 2015)

Man, you are indeed looking for a rare bird.


----------



## spook1s (Mar 15, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111932119884?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Pretty rough shape...  And local pickup only..


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't have the bike,but I do have the correct seat.


----------



## Daryi Shearer (Apr 12, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> I don't have the bike,but I do have the correct seat.
> 
> View attachment 295801



I would like to buy these seats whats your number and how much plz


----------



## Daryi Shearer (Apr 12, 2016)

I want the seat how much


----------



## Dale Alan (Apr 12, 2016)

I will send you a PM.


----------



## Daryi Shearer (Apr 16, 2016)

VdubGirl84 said:


> Hi I have this same Kent bike but its not complete and I would say what is left on the bike is in fair condition. I can send pics if your interested. Thanks hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## Daryi Shearer (Apr 16, 2016)

I would like pics of the bike


----------



## spook1s (Jul 21, 2016)

Still looking!


----------



## spook1s (Sep 22, 2017)

Still in the market for a complete 20"

Does anybody have or know where I could get  a pair of 16" green tires for a Kent Rad Style 100?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 15, 2018)

how much is this bike worth in anyone's best guess ....


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 15, 2018)

spook1s said:


> Still in the market for a complete 20"
> 
> Does anybody have or know where I could get  a pair of 16" green tires for a Kent Rad Style 100?



I found one ....20" in great condition ...


----------



## spook1s (Feb 12, 2018)

Junkman Bob said:


> I found one ....20" in great condition ...



Hey Bob!  I sent you a message. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Feb 12, 2018)

How much you looking to spend ... my friend has one ... awesome condition


----------

